# Coleman folding camping trailers are back



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

​Earlier this month FTCA Inc. announced that it has signed a trademark licensing agreement with The Coleman Company, Inc. This basically means that FTCA folding camping trailers will again have the Coleman logo on their sides. As background the Coleman Company started manufacturing PUPs in 1969. Fleetwood acquired the folding camping trailer company 22 years later in an effort to broaden their RV portfolio. They also signed a licensing agreement to continue using the Coleman brand name which they did until 2002 when they ran into legal problems. This year Fleetwood sold the Folding camping Trailer Company to FTCA with a provision that they could only use the Fleetwood name for one year. So FTCA Inc. had to figure out what they were going to call their trailers.

When the news broke that Fleetwood was selling the folding trailer division, there were a lot of folks that hoped the Coleman Company would be the buyer. However, those hopes were dashed when it was revealed that Blackstreet, an investment firm, was the new owner. 

With the licensing announcement, I thought more folks would be happy to see the return of the Coleman name to folding trailers, but I was surprised that some didn’t think it was that important and worse there were unsubstantiated claim that Coleman would be paid $1000 for each trailer… a cost that would be passed on to the consumer. 

Having worked for a company with hundreds of well known brands, I know the power that a brand name can bring to a product. For the most part we are a society preoccupied by brands. For example, as I write this I’m sitting in a department store watching folks go by with brand name - shirts, blouses, pants, shoes, bags, watches, eye glasses, caps, you name it. I still remember smiling when I saw someone with “TOMMY” on their sweat shirt knowing that the real name of the person is not Tommy. Of course I’m just as guilty as I’m typing this on my HP laptop and using a Verizon wireless card to upload this post. My point is there are name recognition (e.g., Coke or McDonalds) reputational considerations (e.g. Volvo and safety or Japanese cars and quality) and other tangible and intangible values that brand names bring. Some store brands actually try to copy the look of the major brands in an effort to confuse consumers. It the same reason whenever I walk down a street in Beijing or Bangkok I’m always approached to buy a Rolex watch… fortunately I would pull out my pocket watch and ask if they had a Rolex version,,, which I knew they didn't :comfort_:

So I greeted the Coleman licensing agreement are great news for FTCA… in fact I would say that this was the first major decision to improve the company’s profitability and it was a winner. Let’s face it, trying to sell FTCA or Jim Bob trailers would be a challenge. I’ve thought about the other names that are associated with camping or recreation. Personally I would have liked Jeep or Hummer but both have baggage. So I still come back to Coleman - with the history not only of building camping trailers but more important all the other camping products – as the best name FTCA could put on the PUPs :thumbup1:

Now the next step for FTCA is to get a spokesperson. I immediately thought about Michael Phelps but he has already made his commitment to Kellogg, plus he is way too tall for a PUP. A NSCAR driver would be great but I suspect they travel in Class A RVs and so does Hollywood actors or music stars. However, FTCA I am more than wiling to be your spokesperson and all you have to do is call my agent. 

OH OH.. I don’t have an agent :smack-head: 

Would any of you reading this want to help me out?

Happy camping.

Ruide


----------



## Burch2011 (Sep 23, 2011)

"I was proud with our team's resolve and our ability to fight back in a tough situation like that," Ash said. "A lot of teams in that situation, in a stadium like that, with that sort of start ash shoes and handbags the way things were so difficult for us, they would have folded. It might have been 60-7. But our team battled."MSU will make its debut in the newly renovated Bobcat Stadium (7,200-seat addition, new scoreboard) against Davis with a 1 p.m. kickoff Saturday, Sept. 10 in Bozeman.

Hermes bags on sale! Another good thing about Hermes handbags is that they are popular enough to be found on the internet. Women want to choose only the original Hermes Picotin Herpicot hermes garden party tote getting the replica would forfeit the style that it provides. But if you were crazy on Hermes Picotin Herpicot and cannot afford the original ones, the highly copied replicas can be the best choice. 

To ensure that you are fully-coordinated when you step out on the town, Gucci is offering a line of its goods to go with the car that includes a $1350 backpack and $425 men&#8217;s driving gucci sunglasses for men shoes.Pricing for the 500 by Gucci, which goes on sale in the United States this December in both coupe and convertible forms, has yet to be announced, but in taly the drop top sells for $27,000, about seven grand more than the standard version of the car. The base version of the 500 in the U.S. starts at $16,000.

5 fingers is usually located vibram five fingers shoesin a selection of both women's and men's measurements and can definitely accommodate many varieties of foot-widths, because of the stretchiness vibram five fingers sprint mens shoes the fabric part of the majority of the 9 versions presently in the marketplace. This footwear is produced in a vast array of funky and eye-catching shades also. 

Another Shoshanna creation includes a jeweled one-piece suit with built-in enforcement along the chest area. It is almost comparable to sticky tape, roviding extra protection against embarrassing clearance swimwear women malfunctions.Another popular suit is the aquamarine colored 'Cha Cha Cha' bikini from Letarte."It's a fun suit," said Espinosa. "The ruffles can emphasize or add to the upper side of the body." tyle swim square cuts!


----------

